# Problem mit der Konfiguration von Samba [ Datenfreigabe ]



## _root (12. Mai 2005)

Also ... folgendes

Ich habe Ordner...
- datenaustausch (der liegt in "/home/")
- privat1 (liegt auch in "/home")
- privat2 (liegt auch in "/home")
- ...

Der Ordner datenaustausch soll Public sein und von allen Usern beschrieben und gelesen werden können. Also alle haben die gleichen Rechte
Dieser Ordner soll auch durch kein Passwort usw geschützt sein.

Der Ordner privat1 soll nicht sichbar sein und nur von user1 beschrieben und gelesen werden.

Gleiches bei privat2 nur das dort user2 die alleinigen Rechte hat.
usw.


Wie muss die smb.conf aussehen?
Wenn ich z.B. bei datentausch

```
[Tauschordner dl-Daten]
   comment = Ordner zum Datenaustausch
   path = /home/tauschordner
   read only = no
   public = yes
```

mache kann ich in den Ordner keine Daten schreiben


MfG Tobi


----------



## SPT (12. Mai 2005)

Könnte an den Zugriffsrechten liegen. Probier mal ...

chown root:users /home/tauschordner
chmod 770 /home/tauschordner


----------



## _root (12. Mai 2005)

Alles klar ... das wars . Danke ! 

Nur wie Realisier ich das jetzt mit den Privaten Ordnern ? Hab davon noch nicht soviel ahnung. Kann mir vielleicht wer sagen wie ich das mit den Benutzern usw machen muss 

MfG Tobi


----------



## gorim (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

für die Homeverzeichnise gibt es in der smb.conf einen eigenen Abschnitt [homes]. Den Pfad anpassen sollte reichen. Evtl. noch die Zugriffsrechte setzen.


bis dann
gorim


----------



## SPT (12. Mai 2005)

http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html


----------



## Ben Ben (14. Mai 2005)

Ansonsten hiflt dir swat auch via weboberflächte beim Einrichten von samba weiter, ist eigentlich ganz nett.


----------

